# Tooheys Old



## boybrewer (20/1/10)

Hi all ;
I have a mate who enjoys his Tooheys Old so I am looking for a recipe or any ideas of type of malt , yeast and hops that is used ?


Thanks in advance .


Cheers
Beerbelly


----------



## Mearesy (20/1/10)

These links might help:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=13598&st=0

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=22604&st=0

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ic=652&st=0

Ben


----------



## gjhansford (20/1/10)

beer belly said:


> Hi all ;
> I have a mate who enjoys his Tooheys Old so I am looking for a recipe or any ideas of type of malt , yeast and hops that is used ?
> 
> 
> ...



Just finished a keg of what could be termed a Toohey's Old Clone. If I remember rightly it was an English Bitter type grain bill with chocolate malt to get the dark colour, lightly hopped with UK hops and brewed clean with US05. At work at the moment but will post recipe this evening.

ghhb :icon_cheers:


----------



## boybrewer (20/1/10)

Thanks for the quick response guys .


How does this sound . Suggestions Welcome

4 kg JW Trad Ale
450 gm White Wheat malt
210 gm Caramel Crystal 40 L
180 gm Choc Malt
170 gm Carapils
10 gm Chalk @15min
Whirfloc @ 15min

Mash in @ 66* C 1 hr

25 gm Super Pride for 60 min
25 gm Fuggles for 15 min


SG 1.047
FG 1.012
Pitch on Nottingham yeast cake


Cheers
(BB)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/1/10)

Tony has prob the best Old clone going...PM him and he will give it to you..

Its basically a regular ale with Choc malt...and some other ingredients


----------



## boybrewer (20/1/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tony has prob the best Old clone going...PM him and he will give it to you..
> 
> Its basically a regular ale with Choc malt...and some other ingredients




Cheers Ducatiboy will do


----------



## bradsbrew (20/1/10)

This one is a nice old ale. The guys at Chap Chaps brewday last anzac day enjoyed.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=751

Cheers Brad


----------



## Screwtop (20/1/10)

beer belly said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys .
> 
> 
> How does this sound . Suggestions Welcome
> ...




Looks the ducks do do's to me Mike!

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## gjhansford (20/1/10)

ghhb said:


> Just finished a keg of what could be termed a Toohey's Old Clone. If I remember rightly it was an English Bitter type grain bill with chocolate malt to get the dark colour, lightly hopped with UK hops and brewed clean with US05. At work at the moment but will post recipe this evening.
> 
> ghhb :icon_cheers:



here's my recipe ...

My 60l clone of Tooheys Old was a blend of two thirds Marmalade Ale (40l - AG with extract) and one third Dark English Ale (20l - All Grain). I made the Marmalade Ale first ... let it mature for about 4 weeks at a kinda cool room temp with no carbonation (can you lager an Ale?) and then blended it with the Dark English ale.

*Marmalade Ale*

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC

50.6 4.15 kg. Maris Otter Great Britain 1.038 6

6.1 0.50 kg. Crystal Pale Great Britain 1.033 100

0.6 0.05 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 1200

2.4 0.20 kg. Acidulated Malt Germany 1.035 5

3.7 0.30 kg. Aromatic Malt Belgium 1.036 65

36.6 3.00 kg. LME 1.5 - Lager Australia 1.030 4

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time

20.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.90 11.7 60 min.

20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 11.7 60 min.

20.00 g. East Kent Golding Pellet 5.10 3.9 30 min.

20.00 g. Northdown Pellet 6.90 5.2 30 min.

30.00 g. East Kent Golding Pellet 5.10 2.3 10 min.

30.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 3.5 10 min.

27.00 g. East Kent Golding Pellet 5.10 0.0 Dry Hop

18.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast

Craft Brewer CB Windsor



*English Dark Ale*

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC

83.0 4.15 kg. Maris Otter Great Britain 1.038 6

7.0 0.35 kg. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 145

7.0 0.35 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 1200

3.0 0.15 kg. Crystal Dark Great Britian 1.034 240

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time

15.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 19.5 60 min.

Yeast

Craft Brewer US-05 CB American Ale




It was a great drop ... well worth the effort!




Cheers ghhb


----------



## gjhansford (20/1/10)

ghhb said:


> Just finished a keg of what could be termed a Toohey's Old Clone. If I remember rightly it was an English Bitter type grain bill with chocolate malt to get the dark colour, lightly hopped with UK hops and brewed clean with US05. At work at the moment but will post recipe this evening.
> 
> ghhb :icon_cheers:



Here's my recipe ...

My 60l clone of Toohey’s Old was a blend of two thirds Marmalade Ale (40l - AG with extract) and one third Dark English Ale (20l - AG). I made the Marmalade Ale first ... let it mature for about 4 weeks at room temp with no carbonation (can you lager an Ale?) and then blended it with the Dark English ale.

*Marmalade Ale*

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
50.6 4.15 kg. Maris Otter Great Britain 1.038 6
6.1 0.50 kg. Crystal Pale Great Britain 1.033 100
0.6 0.05 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 1200
2.4 0.20 kg. Acidulated Malt Germany 1.035 5
3.7 0.30 kg. Aromatic Malt Belgium 1.036 65
36.6 3.00 kg. LME 1.5 - Lager Australia 1.030 4

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
20.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.90 11.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 11.7 60 min.
20.00 g. East Kent Golding Pellet 5.10 3.9 30 min.
20.00 g. Northdown Pellet 6.90 5.2 30 min.
30.00 g. East Kent Golding Pellet 5.10 2.3 10 min.
30.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 3.5 10 min.
27.00 g. East Kent Golding Pellet 5.10 0.0 Dry Hop
18.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
Craft Brewer CB Windsor

* English Dark Ale*

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
83.0 4.15 kg. Maris Otter Great Britain 1.038 6
7.0 0.35 kg. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 145
7.0 0.35 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 1200
3.0 0.15 kg. Crystal Dark Great Britian 1.034 240

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
15.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.90 19.5 60 min.

Yeast
Craft Brewer US-05 CB American Ale

Sounds like a lot of effort ... but the three kegs were very popular!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/1/10)

I am a secret fan of Tooheys Old, its the only beer I will drink on tap if Coopers isnt available


----------



## boybrewer (20/1/10)

Screwtop said:


> Looks the ducks do do's to me Mike!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




Nice to hear from you Screwy and thanks for the heads up on the recipe .  


Cheers
beerbelly


----------



## boybrewer (20/1/10)

ghhb said:


> Here's my recipe ...
> 
> My 60l clone of Toohey’s Old was a blend of two thirds Marmalade Ale (40l - AG with extract) and one third Dark English Ale (20l - AG). I made the Marmalade Ale first ... let it mature for about 4 weeks at room temp with no carbonation (can you lager an Ale?) and then blended it with the Dark English ale.
> 
> ...




It seems to be Twice as much effort !  I only have a couple of weeks to get this down not a couple of months . Thanks anyway I will put this on my to brew list , looks great . Thanks GHB  


Cheers
Beerbelly


----------



## Pumpy (20/1/10)

comom guys its only Tooheys old you doont need too much shit in it keep it simple who youse kidding 

Pumpy


----------



## Tony (20/1/10)

Yep.

Tooheys old is made with a base malt and one special crystal type malt thats made especially for it, and not available to us. Im not sure of its exact specs but Ross got hols of a bit many MANY years back...... before we all even found AHB. 

It was somewhere between dark crystal and chocolate malt.

Tooheys old doesnt taste like an IPA so lots of hops wont even be close.

And if Tooheys old has brown malt in it..... i will drink VB and smile.

You wont get an exact clone cause we cant use the malt they use but you can get close... if not improve on it. Keep it simple, use a clean yeast, mash low around 64 deg and keep the bitterness low.

Here is what i recomend and never get complaints. I enjoy it at the pub but dont clone it any more... its loo light and sweet for me. I like a propper brown porter, and leave tooheys old for the pub or club.



AG Tooheys old

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.50
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.46
Anticipated EBC: 35.6
Anticipated IBU: 19.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.9 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
6.7 0.30 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230
4.4 0.20 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 5.20 19.6 60 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05 at 18 deg.


----------



## Pumpy (20/1/10)

Tony said:


> Yep.
> 
> Tooheys old is made with a base malt and one special crystal type malt thats made especially for it, and not available to us. Im not sure of its exact specs but Ross got hols of a bit many MANY years back...... before we all even found AHB.
> 
> ...


----------



## winkle (20/1/10)

NickB does a good Aussie Old, better IMO than Tooheys effort. Drop him a PM :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/10)

Tony's right. Go to your local RSL which is where you mostly get it nowadays and try a schooner. There is really little or no hop aroma, but some nice hop bitterness that complements the malt, so there's no point in putting in addition A, B, C etc. I've found that just 20g of SuperPride for 90 mins hits the spot nicely.

Having said that, it's a style that I have found frustratingly hard to duplicate in the malts department. The closest I've done is: 

4000 BB Ale
200 Choc Chit
100 Carafa T3

64 degrees 90 mins

500g white sugar

20g Superpride 90 mins
Coopers kit ale yeast yup that's right - Nottingham would be ok as well.


It got good reviews in the BABBs mini comp but other versions where I have tried to tweak it with Crystal, Carawhoopsy etc have turned out a bit too fruity or even muddy - a lot of the character is in the yeast as well, I guess, so Notto would probably be the best choice for a clean finish, and ferment it at around 17 at most. I'm going to have yet another crack at it in the BABBs minicomp in three months.

Edit: yes +1 with NickB, one of the best ones I have had -( case swap.)


----------



## Tony (20/1/10)

yes it is hard to get right. Probably because of the malt thing i spoke about earlier.

If we could get a 500 odd EBC cross between crystal and choc malt we would be set.

cheers


----------



## Brewman_ (20/1/10)

Tooheys OLD,

I must have served thousands of these to blokes at the RSL and never drank it - years ago.

20 years later. Walked into a club 6 months ago and looked at what was on offer and liked nothing - VB - New, etc! So I had an OLD. It was pretty good. Not quite what I have at home, but I was happy with it and I have it all the time now when at the club / Pub.

I might have a crack at making one too.

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## daemon (20/1/10)

Not quite an old, but based off some previous advice from Tony I've made a couple of nice Aussie dark ales that have pleased all Toohey's Old fans. I don't have the exact details, but I used BB Ale, roughly 5% munich I choc chit for about 3% and carafa special II roughly 2% (65c mash). Just one 60min bittering addition (to about 25IBU's), I've found that Super Alpha is a nicer combo than POR even if it isn't as Aussie  As it's just a basic ale I use US-05 and with the 5% munich there's still a little bit of malt flavour left to balanace it all nicely.

I have a very similar recipe fermenting away now and the initial samples are great. I've made it closer to 8% munich before and just over 30IBU's but personally find it a little bit more enjoyable with the combo above. Compared to the "real" thing, the recipe above isn't quite as roasty, isn't as thin and has more of a malt profile. All improvements in my book without getting into Porter territory (my favourite style ).


----------

